# Importing Scirrocco to US



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Just contemplating some new business ideas and seems a few of you want Scirrocco's and other non US VW-AG cars as well as parts you didn't really get in the States. 

Been looking around a few websites here in the UK and there's some big discounts on LHD cars as someone's put the steering wheel on the wrong side  They also get a lot cheaper after a few years. Not too bothered about a full time big business unless it really takes off, maybe just a part time thing - supply and demand.
Waiting on a few shipping quotes to places like Cali to get an idea.
I'd not really add too much either, just a few hundred bucks for sorting paperwork, legalities, petrol (gas) costs to pick it up etc, wouldn't be much.

One example is a 1.4TSI less than 6k on the clock, worked it out at around $28500 from import place to my door without bartering a discount. 
This one: 









There's also currency exchange which may add further discounts at times (or add a little).

Any thoughts, holla back.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

If I liked new cars... Which I dont. Lol I would want a rocco. And for 28k to import it isnt bad. My only concern is how would you register thos with out crash tests and all that emissions stuff? The govern,ent was taking back skylines and how would one know if they wouldnt do it to the,roccos?


----------



## karidaxiao (Sep 29, 2011)

*like this ,I feel great*

：thumbup：the scirocco body kits looks great
http://www.awpu-china.com/en/products_display.asp?keyno=13


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

karidaxiao said:


> ：thumbup：the scirocco body kits looks great
> http://www.awpu-china.com/en/products_display.asp?keyno=13


Rear bumper is crap...doesnt flow/fit right


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

vento86 said:


> My only concern is how would you register thos with out crash tests and all that emissions stuff? The govern,ent was taking back skylines and how would one know if they wouldnt do it to the,roccos?


He won't; presumably the OP is not aware of the staggering cost to federalize a non-US model imported vehicle.


----------



## Sl0thy (Oct 20, 2011)

although probably an expensive start up to legalize the cars, it could be done. 
I'd buy one in a heart beat if it was reasonable :laugh:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

why not just buy one from HPA?

its only money!


----------



## xXANCHORMONXx (Aug 29, 2010)

There's a company in Florida that was bring in scriccos, maybe hpa?

They offerred any drivetrain you wanted, 
Vr6 awd
2.0t tsi fwd
Etc

They were bringing the shells over but they could not be registered


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

xXANCHORMONXx said:


> There's a company in Florida that was bring in scriccos, maybe hpa?
> 
> They offerred any drivetrain you wanted,
> Vr6 awd
> ...


im in florida wdf is this id take a shell drop a vr6 in it


----------



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

*Golf*

Cant you guys just call it a Golf in the registration process?? =) 
They are practically the same anyways.. 

As a tease, a pic of mine:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

i really wish the new scirocco would come to the US


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*We're Waiting Mr. Browning*

Volkswagen of America chief Jonathan Browning would like to see the Scirocco enter the U.S. lineup in the next product cycle

Volkswagen of America boss Jonathan Browning is acknowledging the challenges involved in making a comeback in the United States. And he knows the German automaker is going to have to broaden its product lineup to do it.
Browning has said he'd like to see the Scirocco model make it stateside but that it's going to have to wait.
"I'd love to ... We were not able to make the case to bring it in this (product) cycle, but in the future, I'd love to see it here in the U.S.," Browning told USA Today during the auto show in Detroit last week.
Browning would like to recapture some of the magical sway that the old Scirocco had over U.S. consumers back in its heyday in the 1980s. And the range-topping Scirocco R would likely serve as a great ambassador for the new verion of a renowned sport model.
To bring some sports car cachet back to the brand in America again, Volkswagen does intend to bring the Golf R to the United States, though.
The Golf R is an all-wheel drive range-topping variant of the Golf fitted with a 2.0 liter TFSI engine producing a total of 270 PS (266 bhp / 199 kW) and 350 Nm (258 lb-ft) of torque. It comes in both 3- and 5-door body styles.
The Scirocco R model is a 2-door coupe that features an identical power plant but comes as a front-wheel drive instead.
Speaking at the Automotive News World Congress in Detroit last week, Browning said that the brand had to improve its quality ratings in North America as well as create a more responsive customer service culture for its dealer network. VW has been plagued by customers complaining about bad service at its U.S. dealers.
"We know that we simply must improve our quality," said Browning.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

VW simply cannot compete in the US market. German web price for a base model Scirocco comes in at $29225. A base model Jetta is $27085. That's more than $10K above US price.

This is the reality of a highly socialist, high tax, strong union environment. If you think $29225 is too much for a base Scirocco, just think: even at that price the car is more affordable for an average American than the average German. Our wages still buy more. They earn less and get taxed much more. Meanwhile they are subsidizing US sales with each car they buy. Every car they build in Germany and sell in the US is money out of their own pocket. Selling Sciroccos here would just cost them more.

Meanwhile we can buy a 306 HP Hyundai Genesis Coupe or Hemi Challenger for just over their cost of a base Scirocco, a 300 hp Camaro for less, a 305 hp Mustang for less, a 300 hp Challenger for less, a "well equipped" WRX for less. I am not advocating buying these but merely demonstrating where VW stands in the car/$.

In retrospect it is hard to believe they managed to sell 16V Sciroccos for $18K or G60s for $23 back in the day.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's hard to believe American's buy half the crap they do, we love spending money. I'd say jack the price up to $35k and run it as a premium line. People will buy it.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm going to be in the market to buy a new car in a year ... I would love a new Rocco.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

if you bring it they will buy


----------



## Randum311 (Feb 15, 2010)

All joking aside, I would go to great lengths to get a Scirocco stateside, has anyone done this? Or know how to go about getting it done?


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

the only company to import a Scirocco into the US to date has been HPA.
The car is titled in Texas and is 100% street legal.

All this costs money, time and patience. If you have an abundance of all three then contact Marcel @ HPA and get out your check book. Of course, the Scirocco can only be titled in specific States. Fortunately Texas and Florida are two of them. I believe NY is another but I could be wrong.


----------



## Yunque05 (Jan 24, 2012)

Skela said:


> the only company to import a Scirocco into the US to date has been HPA.
> The car is titled in Texas and is 100% street legal.
> 
> All this costs money, time and patience. If you have an abundance of all three then contact Marcel @ HPA and get out your check book. Of course, the Scirocco can only be titled in specific States. Fortunately Texas and Florida are two of them. I believe NY is another but I could be wrong.


I wish I was the guy driving this ^


----------



## r2kool4u (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea, I am going to Italy and I wanted to import a MKV R32 5 door 6 speed manual when I come back to the states. Found out that it was going to cost me 25K plus paperwork then the 120 days the car has to sit on port. No thank you.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Okay so can I import a Scirocco over to the States? I'm very interested in a LHD 2.0t model. 6-spd. low miles. :thumbup:


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Okay so can I import a Scirocco over to the States? I'm very interested in a LHD 2.0t model. 6-spd. low miles. :thumbup:


the minimum HPA will do is a 3.6 FWD DSG NA I believe...


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*nice car!!!*

the problem VW and other car manufacturers say buick as in regal, you want the performance but not the other JUNK-JUNK-JUNK that runs up the prices, the r-36 could be thousands less just like the regal grand sport, the top performing cars REQUIRE-REQUIRE PACKAGES-PACKAGES that add $$$$$$$ for those like myself that enjoy better power + handling but can't afford or WANT the xtra JUNK JUNK that adds $$$$$$, not like yrs past a big block in a chevy biscayne with dog dish hubcaps, not to mention the extra WEIGHT unnecessarily added heated seats power seats and all the other unnecessary JUNK-JUNK-JUNK


----------



## .:AreThirteeTwo (May 30, 2010)

I've been wanting to get a scirocco R here but still havnt found an importer to do so, would love to have one equipped with the factory recaros ahh!

so as of now HPA is the only company to do so? and at that if i were to contact them, the only way to import it is if they were to do the modifications, am i understanding that correctly?


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

.:AreThirteeTwo said:


> I've been wanting to get a scirocco R here but still havnt found an importer to do so, would love to have one equipped with the factory recaros ahh!
> 
> so as of now HPA is the only company to do so? and at that if i were to contact them, the only way to import it is if they were to do the modifications, am i understanding that correctly?



As far as I know, yes. Unless some other importer is out there that we do not know about.


----------



## For Seeking Heat (Dec 2, 2002)

From HPA's website:

_Three Scirocco trim levels are are available, each with additional upgrade packages to choose from incorporating Wheels, brakes, and styling add-ons:


•	300hp 3.6L Naturally Aspirated VR6 with FWD DSG *priced at $85,000+ *

•	475hp Single turbo 3.6L VR6 with 4-Motion AWD DSG *priced at $110,000+ *

•	640hp Twin turbo 3.6L VR6 with 4-Motion AWD DSG *priced at $150,000+*_


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

For Seeking Heat said:


> From HPA's website:
> 
> _Three Scirocco trim levels are are available, each with additional upgrade packages to choose from incorporating Wheels, brakes, and styling add-ons:
> 
> ...


 Wow. I *love* Scirocco's... but *not* this much. :facepalm:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

I test drove in the UK and loved the living sh*t out of it. However, the price and hassle to get it here isn't worth it. There is talk of a "new" Scirocco coming to market either next year or 2015...and maybe...just maybe...it will come to the USA. I will look into details with a guy I know overseas and see whats happening.


----------

